# thyroid condition causing deppression?



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello All
I have posted my story many times and here is where I am at today. My wife has been suffering from depression for about 5 years that I can tell. In 2003 she had a t4 level just in range and a tsh level of 1.1 which is good as I read on the web after that she would get very moody before her periods. In 2006 her tsh level was 3.65 now depending on who you talk to some say it is in range other say she is hypothyroidic. She has all the sympotoms and agrees that she has them bad. If not treated she will have serious problems. Our marriage if failing because of the depression not because of me I would do anything to save it. She wants to be happy, I want her to be happy but all she can think of when she thinks of our marriage is the negitive things not the good. I found the best thyroid dr. in our area, I have pages of info that shows how seroius this is but she just put it off and said I dont want to deal with it becuase the damage has been done to us and nothing can help us. Beleave me when I tell you I am a good father and a very understanding husband. I have told her if she wants a divorce I will give it to her but she backs off every time. I want to give her a choise that we work on getting her help and working on our marriage or we end it. I DO NOT WANT TO END IT. But I can not live like this not knowing what tomorrow will bring. If she gets the tryroid problem under control does any one know if that would make a big differance? I just do not want to make a mistake!!!!


----------



## sydney (Dec 6, 2009)

Undertreated hypothyroidism can absolutely cause depression. T3 is known to relieve depression. I know this from experience. After being treated with natural thyroid hormones which include all parts of natural hormone including T3 and T4 my depression is gone along with many other symptoms. Get your wife's Free T4 and Free T3 levels checked so you know what is actually going on. Also check vitamin D level.


----------



## katek (Dec 6, 2009)

hi there,
i registered just to respond to your question and i hope i can help. my husband is a wonderful man and put up with my depression for three years until it finally became clear what the problem was and i received PROPER treatment. i am hypothyroid with hashimoto's disease. i was on a synthetic medication called synthroid for many years (maybe 15-16) and after the birth of our second child decided it was time to go to the gym and work out like a crazy person to finally lose the excess baby weight. i became extremely fatigued, lethargic, anxious and was in so much pain i could not stand upright. walking was difficult as my feet were swollen and ached all the time. depression set in quickly and i could not function at all. i slept on the couch all day, setting an alarm so i could retrieve our kids from school. nothing was done around the house. i wouldn't do laundry or clean up or even shower. i was so exhausted and found myself screaming at everyone. it was for sure, the lowest point of my life.
i finally found a doctor who put me on ARMOUR THYROID which is a natural desiccated thyroid medication and i was able to stand and walk without pain, i could go out and live again. my depression cleared and i was a functioning person once again.
if your wife has a thyroid condition it is very important you get her PROPER TREATMENT. getting a diagnosis is the biggest part of the battle. even if her TSH is within range she may still be suffering from hypothyroidism. PLEASE do some research from reputable sites and educate yourself. it does not sound as if your wife is able to do this on her own as she is completely overwhelmed and undoubtedly feeling completely hopeless. please visit Hypothyroid Mistreatment and Thyroid Treatment Scandal | Stop The Thyroid Madness and read up on thyroid disease and proper treatment. i have no idea if my message will be edited to delete the above site (i don't know if it's allowed to refer people to other sites) so if you need to feel free to email me at: [email protected].
please also note: while armour thyroid improved my condition and restored my health, they have since reformulated that medication. it is not the same as it used to be and many (myself included) became sick again. i am now taking a canadian pharmaceutical (still a natural desiccated thyroid med) called THYROID put out by ERFA pharmaceuticals. below is a link from mary shomon's about.com thyroid site. you should look her up as well, as she has many books which have helped many patients. all are available through amazon.com. below is a link for recommended doc's by state. DO NOT be mistaken into thinking your family practitioner is competent enough to treat your wife. chances are, he/she is NOT. do yourself -and especially your wife a favor and seek out a professional who is capable and knowledgeable. unfortunately this will probably not be easy, which is why YOU need to read up and understand what is going on with your wife. i wish you both good health and peace. and if your wife IS in fact suffering from thyroid disease i can tell you that it is absolutely VITAL you find help for her. it will be worth it, you WILL get her back, it is completely POSSIBLE! - i promise. here's the doc list, and don't forget to visit www.stopthethyroidmadness as well as get a few titles by mary shomon.
Thyroid Disease Top Doctors Directory -- Best Practitioners for Hypothyroidism, Hyperthyroidism & More

wishing you all the best,
kate
-who is no longer sleeping on the couch and able to take care of herself as well as her kids and dh!


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

I thank you both
I am at the end of my rope. I can notlive like this much longer. She keeps running to her moms every month so she is not stressed out about the relationship situation. I do not want to lose my wife but more so i do not want to lose my health. I am a mess and also depressed, can't sleep can't work i just can't function anymore. She thinks she wants to leave and it will make her happy. I know the end result will be the opposite. None of her family supports her with her plans. I just don't know what to do anymore. ?????????????????????????????


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you both for your replys, I printed them and put them in an envelope and put it in her purse. Later that day she sat down and asked what was the first step. So we will get a full blood panel with a complete thyroid panel not just a tsh like the dr. gets everythime. I just hope she gets the help she needs not just for us but most of all for herself and the kids.
Thanks you again.


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its been a bad day today, My wife has been distressed all week and slept in really late today so when I heard the tv go on in her room I went in and asked what has been bothering her.
I was told she no longer has feelings for me and feeling for anything. I found out that she has always been a little depressed since she was a kid, but this has creeped up on her the past few years. It is much worse than I ever could imagine some of the thing she said worry me but she asured me it would not go that far because of the kids. She says the stress caused by being in the same house with her she can not handle. On monday I will leave till she heads to the midwest to be with family for 3 weeks. When she comes home I will go again till who knows maybe for ever. It is all controled by her. She will gget with the dr.s as soon as she gets back for some kind of treatment. I will do what I can for me and the kids and giv her the space she needs. If nothing helps her I will give her what ever she wants to do. It hurt like hell but this stranger has take over my wife


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well finnaly got some labs back and yes, she is low in t-3, also off the chart low progesterone, low in testosterone, and very low in vitamin d and pregnenolone. No wonder she is losing her mind. She did break down the day before she left for her moms for Christmas that yes she is pushing me away because she can't handle the stress of a relationship and is running away every month to her moms. Before the labs came in she said she hopped that they came back horrible so she could understand what was happening to her. She says she will have to find a way to live with herself this way.
Why is it so hard to go to the dr. and say " I have a problem". Why won't she let me go with so I can say it and she can just sit there. If she can not vocalize it write it on a note pad and give it to the dr. Life is short get help if you need it.


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just an update:
My wife is currently seeing her gyno for a major fibroid problem after that she will be treated for the thyroid and depression problems. Then we will see how she feels about our marriage. She says now that her feelings will not change but she does these little things that contradic what she says. So I sit and wait. I have moved out of the house cause it is healther for both of us right now. Who knows what the future will hold? All i do know is I will be happy in the future that is a must.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

I truly hope that your wife can get properly treated for all of her health problems. Fibroids can also contribute to major hormonal issues. And once she's able to be treated for thyroid and depression issues, you may see a new woman!

Take care of yourself for now. Have a rest and do some things just for you. Visit old friends. Start a new hobby. Travel. Try and live a little to enable you to maintain strength to deal with your marriage.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

please please please let me know how her treatment goes. i am going thru the exact issue with my wife. she has seen the doctor and is set to start treatment after her next test. this was found on a regular physical or it may not have been found at all. my wife has changed so much in the past few years and when i read the symtoms of hypothyroid it hit me like a ton of bricks. i only hope that medication can help restore her to her normal beautiful vibrant self.


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, Please we need to stay in touch. The wall of bricks hit me if it was not because of a friend we never would have tested for it cause the dr.s all said the numbers were in range. Do not I repeat do not let the dr.s tell her how she feels. read all you can and go to the thyroid forums for help. What i understand the natural medication works loads better. I would do anything to have the woman i married back again.
Good Luck


----------



## SMiller (Dec 5, 2011)

I emphathize with you as I have had Hashimoto's disease for the past 25 years. It can lead to deep depression (as well as other not so pleasant symptoms) when your levels are off-kilter, and frequent tune ups are necessary when you're on the meds. It also takes time for the meds to work - sometimes months. Do not expect immediate results or improvements.

Also a word of caution on the natural and generic meds. My niece was on the natural meds for awhile (she also has hasimotos) and has had some serious side effects. In addition, generics can deviate up to 10% and with the thyroid, you need consistent doses. The best thing to do is have the doctor (preferably a specialist) decide the right meds and see what works best for her. It is truly a trial and error process.


----------



## SMiller (Dec 5, 2011)

It's important to understand that thyroid problems can really make you feel so unconnected. When I was first diagnosed, my levels were so low I was in danger of going into a coma. I was so also very apathetic - to the point that I didn't care if I died. I know it's hard to understand if you've never been through this. I was relieved when I was diagnosed as I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

If you love your wife and don't want a divorce, please hang in there. Depression makes it really hard to function normally. When the thyroid is causing it, a lot of other stuff is going on, too and that makes it hard to connect to each other.

My WH and I have had a lot of problems during the past year and it is likely that an poorly diagnosed and mismanaged thyroid condition have contributed to the severity of our problems. 

Please keep updating. I just wanted to show some support, even though I don't have much helpful info to offer. But, hang in there! And, don't give up.


----------



## brat30 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello there, Yes your thyroid can cause depression if its out of wack you should have it checked!


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

Could we get an update on your wife's progress?


----------

